# Petrol station oil change



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Before moving to Dubai, I would normally change oil / coolant & filters myself, but a combination of the heat, convenience and pricing of the express lube / fast lube / quick lube etc. etc. has converted me to using them.

I took our family car in for an oil change last Month and it was pretty clear from the black oil that drained out that it was overdue, so I took the bait and went for the engine flush.

3,000km later  I returned and was given the same patter about engine flush, but refused, dismissing it as (at best) a cheeky up-sell attempt. Is there any reason - perhaps dust / sand / heat why an engine flush would genuinely be needed here versus Europe for example?

I've opted for the synthetic oil this time to give a longer gap (10,000km) between oil change, having been used to 20,000 Mile intervals in the UK.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

while the jury is still out on engine flushes ; you will rarely see an owners manual that recommends flushes, ..

Whats for sure is that there is no way an engine flushes would be needed within 3000 km of the previous flush.
Even doing it every 20000 km as some dealers try to push for, is over the top, and 3000 km is pretty much a very lame attempt to fool someone some other customer who doesnt know much about cars


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Pretty much as suspected then, thanks.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Dont know what i was on when i typed my previous comment! 


The jury is still out on engine flushes ; you will rarely see an owners manual that recommends flushes, while some drivers claim it does show +ve effects if done once every 30-40000 km.

What is for sure is that there is no way an engine flush would be needed within 3000 km of the previous flush.
Even doing it every 20000 km, as some dealers try to push for, is over the top, and 3000 km is pretty much a very lame attempt to fool some other customer who doesnt know much about cars


----------



## dubai_warrior (Nov 29, 2011)

well... flushing of the engine is not a recommended practice .... it is not really good for the engine on the long run ... especially since the inside of the engine (pistons) needs to be well lubricated at all time... flushing removes the lubricant ........ which is why if water enters the engine it could totally damage it ...........

flushing of the engine is a total up-selling practice and is best avoided. The only time you should consider this is when you have used the car over 5000-8000 kms over the recommeded oil change date and the oil is thick and black.... but there is a better alternative for that as well .... when changing the oil, ask them to fill up the oil and drain it out completely and refill again ... not very effective but it will help ... and run the car for like 3-4 days and do an oil change again ....... this will clean out the engine to an extent.. 

another thing... every 20,000 km is the "major service" (varies from brand to brand, so find out for your car) .. so it is advisable to take it at that time to your Dealership ... trust me, they go through a check-list for your particular car model and they will be able to provide u with details on what needs to be replaced shortly, any issues with the car etc ... and depending on what part it is.. u can replace it then or later... either there or at some garage ... We have cars that are only dealership maintained and running excellent after 7-8 years ......... Yes, the climate here does not help either

hope this helps..........


----------

